# my story. help?



## beau01 (Jun 3, 2013)

About 6 months ago I started having constant stomach aches before this I was never unhealthy and loved life. I went to my university's health clinic and was told I had IBS and should eat more fiber and drink more water. After another month of no relief I went to a real gastrologist and was diagnosed with H pylori. I was put on prev pac for two weeks. After and during my treatment I still felt awful. I no longer have H pylori and still have constant stomach aches. On top of that i've started to smell really bad no matter I do. I now don't know what to do. I've currently trying to treat candida to see if that's the problem but it doesn't seem to help much. I was forced to drop a lot of my class and it's effecting my social and work life.

my current symptoms are: stomach aches that are constant. I've been constipated and have to strain for a long time every time I go. I have incomplete evacuation but the main problem is smelling really bad. My stomach is also really stomach swollen and more swollen on the left side. Another concern of mine is that my rectum seems to be more open than usual? but I'm not sure becauseI never paid much attention to it before my illness.

Before I took prevpac I got a endoscopy and CT scan and they were clear but I think maybe I should get them again now.

Im on kyolic (garlic supplement) ,chlorophyll, grape seed extract, probiotics, linzess,

my diet doesn't seem to have much of an effect on it either. I've been eating really healthy avoiding pretty much everything but veggies, sandwiches and yogurt.

my next appoint is on the 10th of june. I was wondering if there is anything i can do about the smell in the mean time. 

I'm praying I get ride of this before I go back to school in the fall. I miss my friends and old life.

any advice at this point is appreciated


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pengu is right on the money..take his advice it will help you
also if the yogurt has a lot of sugar,its feeding the yeast.
The apple cider vinegar will help with the smell..getting rid of the over growth of yeast will not be easy..but your on the right track with the garlic


----------

